# Front Door- Preventing Wiind From Slamming It Shut



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

The rear bedroon door has that plastic door hook thing to eliminate wind slamming. Is there a reason keystone did not put one on front door?


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

They are very expensive! :whistling:


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

villui said:


> The rear bedroon door has that plastic door hook thing to eliminate wind slamming. Is there a reason keystone did not put one on front door?


The 301BQ's came with a shock for the front door that would keep it open and assist in opening. Are you saying yours doesn't have one?

On our prior 301BQ, it would hold the door open in VERY strong winds.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Our 2013 250RS has two doors. The front door has a gas prop on it. The rear door has the plastic latch. Yours didn't come with a gas prop at the bottom?


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

No it doesnt have that plastic thing or a hydraulic arm. I'd like to put plastic hook on . What's that part called?

Leedek:. That little plastic arm and hook is expensive?


----------



## Mijdirtyjeep (Jul 30, 2016)

they are pretty cheap

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/6-inch-plastic-t-entry-door-holder-white/49608


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Mijdirtyjeep (Jul 30, 2016)

If you were closer, I would just give you one. I have 4 or 5 of them just laying around with no use in my garage.

Any trailer store (not just rv dealers) should have them in stock and probably cheaper than the one I posted. It's a shame they did not put one on there from the factory, but at $5 each and Keystone sells say 10,000 campers a year it's a $50,000 savings for keystone.

Just make sure when you install the screws into the side of you camper, that you use some type of sealant to stop any water intrusion. I prefer to use Butyl tape sandwiched between the camper and surface that is being stuck to the camper. Then just screw through the tape for a water tight bond.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Jusr double checked front door. It does have a gas poke. Dont see how it xan lock so door doesnt blow around. Most likely will buy the plastic thing with 10" long arm.
Thanks again all.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Is the shock supposed to be at the bottom? Mine has been at the top since I got it. Maybe it wouldnt stand out as much, but the functionality seems to be the same


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

spidey said:


> Is the shock supposed to be at the bottom? Mine has been at the top since I got it. Maybe it wouldnt stand out as much, but the functionality seems to be the same


They are installed on the top.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

ob277rl said:


> Spidey this is our first Outback and the first trailer with a gas shock on the door. If we could post pictures I would show you our door and would like to see how yours is installed. The only thing I found to be a problem with the gas shock setup from the beginning is the door only opened up 90 deg. Our screen door has a lever both inside and outside of the screen door. While going into the trailer when wearing short sleeved shirts, my right sleeve would get caught on the screen door handle. Which led to the possibility of breaking the handle off, or being thrown backwards off balance, down the stairs. To remedy this I made a short spacer/extension to go between the moving rod end and the ball join attachment that connected the shock to the door. The door opens up just pass 90 deg now and it's no longer a problem for us. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Ours only opens 90 degrees, never thought about making it open farther as we never seem to get anything caught as our screen door is always closed anyway to keep bugs out.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

villui said:


> Leedek:. That little plastic arm and hook is expensive?


$5.50 plus shipping... heck that's over 20 minutes of my $15.00/hr pay at Burger King before taxes. I'll use a stick! :whistling:


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh robert: yeah the original owner--- with no experience on maintenance. Thank goodness for this site!


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

I see a lot of the new trailers now have the friction hinges now. That would be a great mod to do.


----------

